# W8 Crate engine?



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

Should VW sell W8 engines for use in (you fill in the blank)?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (candyweißpassat)*

Phone Momentum Motors, they can order you one now and install it in whatever you want. $$$$$$$$


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (TBT-PassatG60)*

How about we call up Momentum Motors, and have them mount a W8 in a Lupo, midship of course (use 6-Speed from Passat 2.5L TDI).


----------



## scooby (Jul 12, 2000)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (candyweißpassat)*

I don't see why not, but considering their other engine prices, I wouldn't be surprised if it was over the $10k mark. And that is a little high for an unproven engine. Maybe in a few years after they work out the bugs.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (candyweißpassat)*

The next Lotus Esprit, or even Elise. It will fit transverse.
-PJ


----------



## Larry1.8TTU (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (AuForm)*

Momentum in Houston?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (Larry1.8TTU)*

Momentum Motors in Coquitlam B.C., Canada.
them and HPA, the gods of VW tuning.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (TBT-PassatG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Momentum Motors in Coquitlam B.C., Canada.

them and HPA, the gods of VW tuning.[HR][/HR]​you wouldn't be saying that just because they are canadian would you?


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (what)*

Yea, a W-8, dropped into my Jetta... That's what I'm talking about!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matty429 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (wolfsburger)*

I want a W.8T In my GTI


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (Matty429)*

W8 Twin Turbo! Just like how the new W16 is a quad turbo, just take half of the motor.


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (wolfsburger)*

interesting note: the w8 fits into the mark4 jetta/golf. last year i think in Motor Trend there were spy shots of jettas running with w8 engines.. at the time it was reported that these would be 350 hp M3 fighters. since then i havent heard a word. maybe if we all ask very nicely, vw will give us this package.. hehe.. 
bart


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (B_artman)*

bring me the crate, a few turbos, and the 1.8T will have to move on....


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (B_artman)*

That wasn't a W8, it was a VR8. How sweet would that be. Do I hear a VR8 for my 84 GTI. Holy rocket ship Batman!


----------



## supraconverted (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (firebreathingbunny)*

I personaly think that the vr8 is a much better idea in an older dub than the vr8. It would be lighter I think and even though it would not rev as high, it would have alot more torque potential. Inline engines not only have a supierior power band but are a lot easier to work with and turbo charge







I know because I have a toy supra


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (supraconverted)*

m3-fighters just sound WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i agree, Momentum Motorsport are gods in the tuning world!!!!


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]m3-fighters just sound WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i agree, Momentum Motorsport are gods in the tuning world!!!! [HR][/HR]​anybody heard of mr ian birch???now thats the god!


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (a2vr6t)*

hey vw is a religion of multiple gods 








them dubsport, awesome gti and premier guys have a place in my heart








let's not forget the Doctor himself JD


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (mk2jetta)*

I think of it this way - if HPA can get 600hp from a Twin Turbo 24v VR6 - what could they get with a Twin Turbo W8? 1000HP? Imagine a new passat W8 with a twin turbo setup and 1000 hp....how cool would that be? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jai Prasad (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (candyweißpassat)*

Could a Typical Vw owner even afford one?!


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (Jai Prasad)*

it's not a typical engine so i don't think it should be affordable to everyone. altough i would love to have one i wouldn't want to see every wabbit with one


----------



## VR6JettaFUN (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: W8 Crate engine? (mk2jetta)*

W8 Quad Turbo? Maybe? Ok, maybe not. . .


----------

